# How do you wear the two?



## jnatale3 (Mar 29, 2022)

So my upcoming meet in September I have to wear a singlet. That’s fine. But I have a bench shirt that I wear under it. When I am training regular, I wear a belt that helps to keep the shirt from rising up.  So how is this done with the singlet?  I know the belt would go over the singlet but how would you “pull” the bottom of the shirt down so that it still doesn’t ride up despite being under the singlet?


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 31, 2022)

Singlets are made of very thin material. There shouldn’t be an issue easily grabbing the bottom of the bench shirt to set it properly. Your handler can do this and also push your belt down to keep everything locked in place and allow you to arch properly (very difficult to do in a shit)


----------



## Steeeve (Apr 13, 2022)

youre gonna want to use a bench belt if you own one. Theyre tapered and thin, but serve the purpose of keeping the shirt down and not letting it ride up around your neck. Get a singlet thats not too small. Trend is right, I can reach through your singlet, grab your tightie whities, and still pull them up lolol.


----------

